# Spousal Joint Account



## savedinbc72 (Apr 2, 2014)

On spousal joint accounts, my wife being non-american, who claims the interest? I understand i need to file FBARs on them. Thanks


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

The IRS instructions say pro-rata shares. For example, if there are three joint account holders, and you are one of them, you would be responsible for one third of the interest earnings (and also one third of the foreign income tax on that interest, if applicable).

I'm assuming "ordinary" joint accounts. Payable on Death (POD) beneficiary accounts are different, as one example. If you are the POD beneficiary named on the account you are not a joint account holder, and thus your income responsibility on the account is zero until the tax year when you inherit the account.


----------



## DonMurphyCanada (Apr 7, 2014)

Bob watcher Do you remember where you saw / read that?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

One possible exception to the general rule in the case of a joint account held with a NRA spouse: if the marital financial regime in the country where you are resident (or where the account is) is anything other than the standard "spouses as joint owners are assumed to have a 50-50 interest in the account" or if you have a pre-nup or other contract that apportions ownership interest differently between the spouses.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

